# So you want to start a plow service?



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I love running into people who are like I'm gonna get a truck and plow a few driveways and lots. I can charge X and after I make my payments...

Here is a day in the life of a real plow service.

Wake up, 2am again with minimal sleep for 10th of the last 14 or so days. Get dressed, go over final preparations for the day, and venture outside. Its 5*, make sure everything starts and is ready to go. Waiting for crews to arrive, wait one guy is late, apparently he forgot that it takes longer to get somewhere in the snow. Get everything moving, really would be nice if the town cleared the road before sun up for once. Get to the first account, hey what is that strange feeling. Oh well, it gonna be one of those days I can feel it. Head over to the next place, great who is the numb nut that left the car overnight right next to our stacking pile. Head over to the 3rd place boy the tranny seems to be jumping. Come to a light, please don't stall. Almost to the account, I'm not shore I'm gonna make it. 3rd is pretty much gone. Great looks like I'm manually shifting from here out. Even better, 3rd is the same as reverse and reverse is surging bad. Guess I'm babying it through this one.

Deep Breath

Stops snowing and the sun comes out. Wait there is at least 6-7" down and school is open. Phone starts ringing. It just stopped snowing less than an hour ago. I cant get my luxury SUV out of my flat driveway, where are you guys. Calm down ma'am. Someone will be there as soon as they can. It did just stop snowing an hour ago you know. Do you want to be on our emergency plow list. We can do that and fix this problem, but you know it will result in more plows and more money. No, we don't want that, we just want to be done by 7am. We will call you every morning from now on to make sure someone will be here by then...

another Deep Breath

Phone rings again, hey boss the plow wont go up. Awesome, pop the hood and check the solenoid. Ok we got it, by the way we sat around scratching lottery tickets on your time in between accounts earlier. Please dont fire me I'm late on my child support payment this week.

Calmly put phone away, while envisioning smashing it on the dashboard.

Plow all day, manually shifting, baby reverse. Starting to run a little behind. Great. Make a call, can you guys pick up these accounts, I don't think I will get there in time. No problem boss, consider it done. Phone rings, what the #&@% did your guys do. There is a huge pile of snow at the end of my driveway. My wife cant get out of the garage. Make another call, can you guys go freaking fix this problem, you are being paid you know, not helping the elderly lady next door. Sorry we thought maybe they used the other doors.

Deep Breath, my blood pressure is up I can feel it.

Coming to the end of the salting run, that's strange why did it stop spreading. I can't be out of salt. Back up, what is that noise. Oh boy I got a tire leak, what the heck did I run over. Reach in the bag, grab the plug kit and tools and run over to the tire. loosing air fast. Slap a plug in, boy that is a big hole, its not going to hold. Wrap a few plugs up and coat them as they get squeezed into the hole. It seems to be holding. Hey can you grab the compressor. Boss don't you remember you took it out the other day to fix the skid loader tire. Great at least we are holding about 10 lbs, I think we can make it to the gas station. I sure don't want to change the tire. What is that we ran over. This looks familiar. Terrific we sheared the shaft off the spinner motor. I guess we know why the spreader isn't working. Boy what are the odds I would run this thing over.

Rubbing forehead

OK lets go to the last account and give it the final. Hope you like shoveling salt. Boss why don't we go back and get the backup. Cause we are here now and getting the backup will take at least 2 hours. Hand the shovel up to the box. Have at it, earn your pay.

Sigh of relief

Get a call. We can get your tranny done Monday, most likely. Lets do it, I'd rather spend 3000 and get a warranty than spend all weekend wrestling a 400lb block of metal in the below freezing weather. Get back and verify the funds for these repairs are in the right place. Take a look at the numbers. Oh boy, I love this time of year. We have laid out 10K already in plow expenses and have another 30K in unpaid receivables. The end of the month cant come fast enough. Phone rings again. We can have the spreader motor here in the morning, but if you want to use the warranty we need to submit the photos and wait for acceptance, or you can shell out another 500 and have it done first thing.

Deep Breath rubbing eyes

Oh well, its part of the job. Load up the backup and get ready for the morning run. Maybe I'll get 5 hours sleep tonight. I get to sleep in till 4, that will feel good. Check weather, possible foot coming in a few days. Check email, respond to client requests. Eat food. Type my all to typical day here in hopes that somewhere a kid will read it, and decide to stay in school.

Deep Breath, yawn

Time for Bed


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

You forgot the feeling of wanting to throw up for the next hour after waking up at 2 AM because your body is not made to take this type of abuse. And the thing about staying is school is a good one, but I stayed in school and graduated college and for some reason I enjoy the torture of running a snow plowing business. Other then that you are right on the spot and the sigh of relief at end of the day takes the cake.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Good job man. I like reading other peoples misery, so mine feels justified.Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You forgot the forecast calling for 2-4" by morning so you get up at 2am-nothing check radar, 3am-nothing check radar, 4am-nothing check radar, you say F it because you only half slept all night and go to bed. Phone rings at 6am you FLY out of bed to answer the phone just to have a customer on the other end asking why the lot isn't done? You look outside and there is 1" on the ground it isn't snowing and the sun is out.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

You forgot the person standing outside with their cup of coffee looking at you and saying under your breath, yet you can still hear it with your engine running "next year I am just going to do this myself. They get paid too much money to just sit in their warm trucks and push snow around"


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Or your plow hose fitting breaks (EAZY OUT NEEDED) fluid everywhere it's 6AM everthing is closed and your back up truck is 25 miles away ..And you still have 5 stops left before 8AM....


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

or its 4am on christmas morning.. people are coming to dinner at 2, and we have to get home to open presents with the family before that. got 14 stops left and u back up a drive to throw some salt. but the trucks revving like a maniac and its not slipping on ice. nope, pull out in forward and boom tranny starts to go. time to call the tow buddy. tow to shop, go pick up backup, fill backup with salt, put plow back on, get back to route. 10am comes fast and ur just getting home, on no sleep. do the whole xmas thing, over the weekend replace the trans on the garage floor, luckily i have some heat. yeah, no one udnerstands the S#iT we go thru at all.$30 is wayyy too much to come plow my driveway, k, then have fun!


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

Love it. 

"I don't know if I really want to pay $35 for you to plow it. I could just have the neighbor boy shovel it for $10." 

Or my personal favorite. It's 4:30 AM, been on the road since 1, get to client's house, he's out shoveling the driveway so he can leave by 7, even though you show up every stinking storm at 4:30 to do his drive. He said he didn't know if you were coming or not, so he decided to do it and only wants to pay $15 for this one since he shoveled some of it already. Tell him no, and he clearly doesn't like it, but that's just too bad. Oh, and he's going to do this almost every time you come out, too. 

We all must be crazy or something.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I would encourage someone to start plowing, preferably with new equipment (so I can buy it from him when he calls it quits)Thumbs Up


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Subscribing to this thread because its all to true!


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea plowing sucks so bad, maybe u should quit!! :'(


----------



## spaceman12321 (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh so true, very good story.

I was in the auto parts store at 8:55pm getting a solenoid for a plow that broke for a plow that I needed working for the next 20 hours and the guy behind the counter was boasting that he couldn't beleived they pay $90 for some guy to spend 30 minutes plowing their lot.

I told him if he had to get out at 2:00am in the morning when it is 5 below zero to check properties, fix his plow, pop a tire on the curb and sleep in a couple days he might want $90 to plow a parking lot too. Funny thing was he thought it must be the greatest thing in the world and people must make a killing... yet he doesn't do it.


(some parts guy is standing behind the counter saying those plow guys have no idea how hard our job is, first some guy wants a solenoid for his plow, then he can't tell me what amperage rating he needs or if it is a 3 or 4 post, I pull 12 of them from the shelf and he says none of them will work, then he picks one because he says he needs it, only to bring it back tomorrow to return it because it wont work)


Everybody elses job is easier than your own.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

you forgot about when calling your guys to come in at a certain time..... i.e., 2 or 3 or 4 a.m. and you can't get a hold of about half of them..... either phone is turned off or they're too  to answer.... been there, done that


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

KMBertog;1207337 said:


> you forgot about when calling your guys to come in at a certain time..... i.e., 2 or 3 or 4 a.m. and you can't get a hold of about half of them..... either phone is turned off or they're too  to answer.... been there, done that


One of my subs slept through a storm last year. He just moved in a house about a mile down the highway from me. I cant wait till he doesnt answer his phone and I pull up along side his bedroom window with my straight pipe Cummins!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

My favorite....."when are you going to plow? you were never here" Yes we we sir, we were there at 430am, have you looked outside yet? Its snowing 2"/hr and blowing 25mph, look for the pile of snow at the end of your lot!"


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1207058 said:


> You forgot the feeling of wanting to throw up for the next hour after waking up at 2 AM because your body is not made to take this type of abuse. And the thing about staying is school is a good one, but I stayed in school and graduated college and for some reason I enjoy the torture of running a snow plowing business. Other then that you are right on the spot and the sigh of relief at end of the day takes the cake.


I never did understand why you went to school and pickd this job.


----------



## GTL Inc. (Sep 21, 2004)

*True*

True that, is all the same. We hear the same stuff in the landscape arena. It just different words to say what is going on. Every on in Florida has a mower in their truck and they will mow so cheap................... Great story to read..............Some lady told me one time , that she thought she could teach a monkey to cut her grass. But i told her he could not fill out the invoice................ o here is your bill for the clean up.

Well you guys in joy that snow................. Florida was seen temps at 78 , the last few days...........with a lot of pouring down rain.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

preach it brother

too true


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I vote to make this a sticky. Can you nominate yourself? I need some sleep.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

I have had 8 hours sleep since Wednesday, my transfer case blew apart Thursday night $1700 will be here Monday morning. 6 more inches comming in after midnight tonight through 10 am Monday. When I wind down here gonna try to get a little sleep. Been doing it since 1994 and if I have any regrets, it would be that I didn't start sooner. With all the bull I put up with, there is absolutly nothing I would rather do.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

all true , i love when your wife calls and asks if you can help her friend out, you can't say no because you have needs too hahaha

so you get there and see that they never had a plow there before and once your wedged in you have to crawl outof the window and use a landline because your batts dead from your wife calling all night asking when are ya coming home hahaha

good times for sure


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

hey i went to college too and also have been in the business for years on and off and for some reason decided to venture out on my own this year. 

oh... how i do enjoy the hourly wake ups in the middle of the night to check on the storm status ;-)

what the hell... i am an insomniac anyways might as well make some money ;-)


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I get , " Why are you plowing in my car? Whats the point of plowing the parking lot if you leave all the snow in front of my car? " 

Ma'am were not plowing in your car look at all the rest of them there is snow in front of them too.. We can only get so close..

Will you shovel out my car? NO>>>>

I even have customers ask me, Can you please put down the plow without making noise?
It shakes our house and the dog doesnt like it:laughing:

Oh ya and dont forget, Everyone has to be out by 6am The whole state is closed down but they have to be plowed by 6 damnit...


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Brian Young;1207383 said:


> My favorite....."when are you going to plow? you were never here" Yes we we sir, we were there at 430am, have you looked outside yet? Its snowing 2"/hr and blowing 25mph, look for the pile of snow at the end of your lot!"


or when you send them the invoice and they call and say" it says you plowed 10 times i only saw you here once"
me: when do you work?
cust: 9-5 m-f
me: well we get there about 4-5am 
cust: but i still only saw you one time
me didnt you notice the lot was clear when you got there and the big piles of snow at the end of your lot?
cust: but i only saw you one time


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

clark lawn;1207634 said:


> or when you send them the invoice and they call and say" it says you plowed 10 times i only saw you here once"
> me: when do you work?
> cust: 9-5 m-f
> me: well we get there about 4-5am
> ...


 I wish it surprised me, but it doesn't at all.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Got to chime in on this one. 
Those who know me see I have not posted much this year or so just because it so much of the same old crap over and over and over. HEY Try the search button newbie we are trying to help you. 
Oh in a day of a owner. The comment of you just sit in a warn truck and drive Priceless..... Let them live one day in our shoes anywhere from missing events to busted equipment in the middle of a storm or those days in the summer working on equipment to something that might happen 6 months later. 
My season has not been the best this year but still making a profit. Have been with national company for years and they lost many accounts and bought new equipment for salting possible new locations. With them not getting those accounts they were directed to use there equipment on my locations even though I have a contract. I will deal with that at the end of the season. 
But thanks to a member here on plowsite and a good friend he has thrown work my way. He started out here looking for work and I contacted him about working for me. Things worked out great for him first year owner and one truck. I placed him those years at one location shopping center.(pay back coming) As the seasons changed we would send him to other locations and he was able to finish mine and get his own locations done at his convince great for him and me. Couple of years back he started his snow removal with his summer stuff worked great for him the bigger he got the more work came his way. 
Fast forward this season He has a great plan on how to get all the work done and we talk about the logistics most of it is plowing with plenty of time for fill in work. Then the first snows hit he has equipment problems over and over. He calls with the HELP voice Ok what do you need? Trucks what have you got to spare ask what do you have working he is down to one. What locations are left to be done? ALL .(Sh*t I think ),So before we had talked about what he had this year and hes got 7 warehouse's and a large flea market and so on. Ok how big can that be (here is the pay back) 
Its the weekend before Xmass and its 60 plus acres of parking that must be plowed and open. NO FRICKIN WAY. But we get it done I think 12 plus hours on one location looking at the same thing over and over. 
Second big storm same thing HELP voice on the phone ok what do you need? TRUCKS..... This time send 2 the smallest warehouse has 35 dock doors. Now this is after a long day doing my stuff and we got to do the 60 acre lot also. Send the small truck home with the wife and start the flea market again.We are almost done with the last part of the pain in the but part where you need 2 trucks working together to move the piles down and I blow the top cap. Feel like crap because I was down but had to go. 
This last storm this week Get the call again HELP if you can. Now since we had been out all day Thursday with not much work to speak of Iam like thank you for the work.I show up around 3am at one of the locations on Friday he has got to have them open in a few hours full plow. Say ok get to work we got every thing open by 7am but got that 60 acre lot to do again gezz. 
So we have a few minutes to get some fuel and eat. We start talking about what it is like to be the owner and he says "It was so much easier to work for you if something broke I just went home and never had to worry " Now he is under the gun to have all locations done no matter what happens. We talked about everyone else who works for us who dont understand what it takes to peform our service and keep customers happy.
Then we had to do that 60 acre lot all over again. It's a love hate relationship with that place. But we worked together and knocked it out and even made it home before dark 36 plus hours in the truck its so easy just sit in the warm truck and drive....:laughing:


----------



## LB1234 (Oct 17, 2006)

Maleko;1207603 said:


> I get , " Why are you plowing in my car? Whats the point of plowing the parking lot if you leave all the snow in front of my car? "
> 
> Ma'am were not plowing in your car look at all the rest of them there is snow in front of them too.. We can only get so close..
> 
> Will you shovel out my car? NO>>>>


I just fell off my chair laughing. Thought I was the only one. We plow a 55 and older low income housing complex...ya that's right...fun fun fun...and its located in a city with ZERO room. the residents ALWAYS come out and ask why I pushed the snow against their cars. I smile, put my head down, shake it a few times, and then kindly (well, try to be) explain that we angle the plows away from your car it is not us...its mother nature. They then throw a hissy fit and I roll the window back up and continue plowing.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

*:laughing:AMEN!!!:laughing:*


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Great Reading, Subscribed!


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

It also drives me nuts when they move their car out into a already cleared area, and decide to brush off all the snow all over their car.... This makes me the most annoyed


----------



## LB1234 (Oct 17, 2006)

Maleko;1209443 said:


> It also drives me nuts when they move their car out into a already cleared area, and decide to brush off all the snow all over their car.... This makes me the most annoyed


the same building i do (see above) has two on site buses they utilize for the transportation of the residents. I no sooner got done salting the lot and got it down to bare pavement when they pull BOTH buses out and clear them off in the lot. best part...this part of the lot gets ZERO sun and is really difficult to get ice free. i got on the horn with the maintance manager and explained the situation. he didn't sound very happy and probablly tore the guy a new one!

in the end I really don't let it bother me. Can't tell you how much addtional money I make from call backs due to the maintenance guys or residents throwing the snow back into the lotpayuppayuppayup


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

A guy I used to work for asks me this all the time...so you want to be a landscaper! hahaha
This is only my second year plowing but i started plowing a couple big lots this year as a sub. anyone whos never done snow removal really has no clue. last storm i was in the middle of an open lot and you still have people drive by you honking like you arent paying attention. I was cleaning up a part of this lot and some lady is watching me in her car...so i move to a different spot for a couple mins to see what the hell she is doing...she parks rigght in the middle of the lot...couldnt you park by the other 5 cars that where in a line!!??
Its still new to me so i still get the adrenaline rush when i get the call at 230am, but i love it even though im crazy for getting into it...oh well.

Shovel racer, whats your company name?


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

we pulled into a lot and dropped the plow the other night and got about 3/4 of the way done with that push when a lady came flying around the corner and almost hit us...she then gave us the look like it was our fault that she wasnt paying attention


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

All good examples. Let us not forget the employees that beg to be behind the wheel of one of your trucks this year then after the 3rd night in a row of going out tells you he didn't really want to be plowing every night all winter...only to be whining again in a week because you haven't been out in a week...then to have his wife respond rude when you call at 10:00pm to verify he's still planning on meeting at the shop at midnight. 
I had an old boss tell me long ago that the biggest thing he learned in business is " it's lonely at the top." meaning when you're the owner 'top dog' nobody really cares about you. As far as your employees are concerned you make too much and your customers think you charge too much.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Well with all that said, you have also to remember that every kind of work no matter what you do will have its ups and downs, and if plowing is easy no body will hire us to do this job.

I am not trying to piss any one off, but I always tell my helpers: if it is so easy probably we will be sitting on the couch at home so make story short, IF you can not take the heat go out of the kitchen.

When I make nice money in winter, I always remember the time when I was starving in winter with no money LOL.

Sorry if I made any one mad.


----------



## Lawn Rover (Aug 16, 2009)

You also forgot....

Woke up this morning and headed to commercial property to relocate piles to make room for the 18+" on the way. Finish up with the skid steer, get back in the truck and all of a sudden the rusted manifold bolts snap and tear a hole into the gasket making your truck sound like a full auto machine gun, you have 6 hrs to find someone to fix it or you plow the properties sounding like a gunbattle.... 

Or, how about it being New Years Day, no sleep from the blizzard you just worked for the last 18 hrs. straight and on your last push, excited to be going home you pick up a little speed and you smack a man hole cover and snap the pin holding your plow blade onto your A-frame.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Omran;1210097 said:


> Well with all that said, you have also to remember that every kind of work no matter what you do will have its ups and downs, and if plowing is easy no body will hire us to do this job.
> 
> I am not trying to piss any one off, but I always tell my helpers: if it is so easy probably we will be sitting on the couch at home so make story short, IF you can not take the heat go out of the kitchen.
> 
> ...


I agree, If you can't stand it don't do it. There is no reason for all of you to be complaining. Maybe you think you are not, but from any point of view of anybody else other than the people that think the same way, you are complaining. I don't mind doing snow. Yes there are some points where i am like holy **** this is getting on my nerves. Then you have to realize that this is what you decided to do, if you don't like it go work for peanuts at a factory and see how quick you come running back.

Stop discouraging people to start doing this type of business, if it is for them they will learn on their own. They will also come on a site like this one and ask questions, that a bunch of you will flame on them for. Let people make their own decisions, yes you should tell them the downside, but when you tell them that you should also tell them the upside. Without doing this you are making yourself out to be the dumb-ass not them.

Along with all that aggrevation you make alot of money, if you are not making enough money to make it worth while, THEN QUIT. Or raise your prices so those downsides are still better than working for another person making about %15 or less than you are making now.

This should be a sticky so then everybody knows who the complainers are.


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

ScnicExcellence;1210234 said:


> I agree, If you can't stand it don't do it. There is no reason for all of you to be complaining. Maybe you think you are not, but from any point of view of anybody else other than the people that think the same way, you are complaining. I don't mind doing snow. Yes there are some points where i am like holy **** this is getting on my nerves. Then you have to realize that this is what you decided to do, if you don't like it go work for peanuts at a factory and see how quick you come running back.
> 
> Stop discouraging people to start doing this type of business, if it is for them they will learn on their own. They will also come on a site like this one and ask questions, that a bunch of you will flame on them for. Let people make their own decisions, yes you should tell them the downside, but when you tell them that you should also tell them the upside. Without doing this you are making yourself out to be the dumb-ass not them.
> 
> ...


Oh come one now. You've never gone out to the bar with some buddies from work and B.S'd about what gripes you at work? I don't see this as being any different, except the bartender doesn't cut me off at home.


----------



## Lawn Rover (Aug 16, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1207277 said:


> I would encourage someone to start plowing, preferably with new equipment (so I can buy it from him when he calls it quits)Thumbs Up


Ditto!! With you on that.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

D&E;1210241 said:


> Oh come one now. You've never gone out to the bar with some buddies from work and B.S'd about what gripes you at work? I don't see this as being any different, except the bartender doesn't cut me off at home.


Every time i talk to my buddies about my work they ask how come i don't work as much as them and get paid more. They don't like talking about my work. My only complaints are minimal like when a person calls because of a drift and we didn't even get snow but they insist it was fault that it wasn't done then they cancel. I can also say though the benefits of this work far exceed to downsides.


----------



## Lawn Rover (Aug 16, 2009)

ScnicExcellence;1210234 said:


> I agree, If you can't stand it don't do it. There is no reason for all of you to be complaining. Maybe you think you are not, but from any point of view of anybody else other than the people that think the same way, you are complaining. I don't mind doing snow. Yes there are some points where i am like holy **** this is getting on my nerves. Then you have to realize that this is what you decided to do, if you don't like it go work for peanuts at a factory and see how quick you come running back.
> 
> Stop discouraging people to start doing this type of business, if it is for them they will learn on their own. They will also come on a site like this one and ask questions, that a bunch of you will flame on them for. Let people make their own decisions, yes you should tell them the downside, but when you tell them that you should also tell them the upside. Without doing this you are making yourself out to be the dumb-ass not them.
> 
> ...


Look at the pot calling the kettle black. Hahaha! Anyway, if I was complaining, I would have made my own post the day of the problem. I just posted because I thought what people were saying was funny and thought to share some of my laughs with them. Now, I wasn't laughing then, but I can laugh about it now. Also, if reading this thread steers people away from the biz imagine how quickly they will fold when a hydraulic line breaks and they didn't think to have replacements on hand for "just in case" situations. As for now, I'll keep a keen eye on Craigslist for new things to buy.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Lawn Rover;1210263 said:


> Look at the pot calling the kettle black. Hahaha! Anyway, if I was complaining, I would have made my own post the day of the problem. I just posted because I thought what people were saying was funny and thought to share some of my laughs with them. Now, I wasn't laughing then, but I can laugh about it now. Also, if reading this thread steers people away from the biz imagine how quickly they will fold when a hydraulic line breaks and they didn't think to have replacements on hand for "just in case" situations. As for now, I'll keep a keen eye on Craigslist for new things to buy.


I agree that there are a lot of people that will start and fail. Luckily for me i have people to help me when i need it, a lot of people that fail are just not the business type or don't have the drive to do anything like this. I am not saying that plowing business is easy to get into and succeed, because it is not.

When i started i had no idea how to price snow clearing, but when i was younger i was out shoveling driveways all the time. I charged more then, than a can get now. Bu ti still make a whole lot more money now compared to then.

This business isn't for everyone, that is what i tell people when they say they are going to do it. I tell them to get insured and make sure to price things correctly and they will love the profits if they can stand the work.


----------



## Lawn Rover (Aug 16, 2009)

ScnicExcellence;1210273 said:


> I agree that there are a lot of people that will start and fail. Luckily for me i have people to help me when i need it, a lot of people that fail are just not the business type or don't have the drive to do anything like this. I am not saying that plowing business is easy to get into and succeed, because it is not.
> 
> When i started i had no idea how to price snow clearing, but when i was younger i was out shoveling driveways all the time. I charged more then, than a can get now. Bu ti still make a whole lot more money now compared to then.
> 
> This business isn't for everyone, that is what i tell people when they say they are going to do it. I tell them to get insured and make sure to price things correctly and they will love the profits if they can stand the work.


 I agree with you entirely. It's tough, but fruitful. I only hope the best for all of us, safe plowing, trouble free and a good living working as hard as we do.


----------



## frue (Dec 17, 2007)

wow! All I can say is wow. You forgot to point out you will probably do about 150,000 this year alone. Awweeee you have a few break downs. Get into it, so what your tranny goes 3000 gran big deal, 10,000 on a plow 150,000 for a few days of misery. I f you are reading this thread and are feeling discouraged trust me there are about 20 events around here and about 18 go the way they are planned. so go get your plow and truck and have a field day.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

frue;1210389 said:


> wow! All I can say is wow. You forgot to point out you will probably do about 150,000 this year alone. Awweeee you have a few break downs. Get into it, so what your tranny goes 3000 gran big deal, 10,000 on a plow 150,000 for a few days of misery. I f you are reading this thread and are feeling discouraged trust me there are about 20 events around here and about 18 go the way they are planned. so go get your plow and truck and have a field day.


thats what i was trying to say. You just said it a whole lot shorter then i did.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

frue;1210389 said:


> wow! All I can say is wow. You forgot to point out you will probably do about 150,000 this year alone. Awweeee you have a few break downs. Get into it, so what your tranny goes 3000 gran big deal, 10,000 on a plow 150,000 for a few days of misery. I f you are reading this thread and are feeling discouraged trust me there are about 20 events around here and about 18 go the way they are planned. so go get your plow and truck and have a field day.


What part of PA are you from? We have never had 20 events here. I'm very sorry that some of you took the OP as complaining. It was not intended to be that way. More a somewhat comical short story of my day. With the intention of providing entertainment off of my misery. For the record I love my job, and yes it takes its toll on me, but I still enjoy it. $3000 for a tranny, yes big deal, although it would be nice for a work truck to come with a tranny that lasts more than 100,000 miles. For the record though your number are off, which make me think you are bitterly angry at something. Everytime it snows any amount I log a minimum 30 hours from start to finish, even if the event lasts only a few hours. This doesn't count the 100 or so hours of summer prep to get ready. So it is hardly a few days of misery.

Edit: I see that you operate a small snowblower service, makes sense. Don't hate.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

shovelracer;1210543 said:


> What part of PA are you from? We have never had 20 events here. I'm very sorry that some of you took the OP as complaining. It was not intended to be that way. More a somewhat comical short story of my day. With the intention of providing entertainment off of my misery. For the record I love my job, and yes it takes its toll on me, but I still enjoy it. $3000 for a tranny, yes big deal, although it would be nice for a work truck to come with a tranny that lasts more than 100,000 miles. For the record though your number are off, which make me think you are bitterly angry at something. Everytime it snows any amount I log a minimum 30 hours from start to finish, even if the event lasts only a few hours. This doesn't count the 100 or so hours of summer prep to get ready. So it is hardly a few days of misery.
> 
> Edit: I see that you operate a small snowblower service, makes sense. Don't hate.


I think you took what he said the wrong way. What i believe he meant was that not every time you go out is there always problems. the few times there are problems then you should be able to brush it off and keep going.

All i was trying to say is stop being discouraging to anybody who wants to start and possibly tell them how it actually is not make it sound like a %100 misery. When in reality it is maybe 10% misery and 90% attainable and attractive to some people, and to others it could be %30 misery and only 70% worth while. For those of you that have %30 misery you either got some serious bad luck or you just complain too much.

I don't see how a tranny in a work truck only lasting you 100 000miles is a problem? Yes it would be nice if they did last longer. But c'mon 100 000 miles how many years of snow clearing will that do for you. Ok so you use your truck for summer work too then you get to the 100 000 faster but it is not only the snow clearing that has done it to the truck. It has easily paid for itself in that time period, if not raise your rates.


----------



## Mrplow247 (Dec 3, 2010)

I understand the original poster but here are some things that i see in my area that could solve alot of problems for the guys i know. these comments are not directed to the op or ANYONE on this board. just some things i have seen

1) maintain your equipment and learn how to fix it, avoid breakdowns to the best of your ability, too many guys say "man if it just lasts one more season" dont hope and pray. fix the damn u joints, wheel bearings, brakes and tires and keep spare plow parts with you.

2) hire RESPONSIBLE HELP. stop hiring your buddies from high school that are on unemployment, behind on their child support, and drink like a fish and are "420 friendly" of course they suck at life, look at them, its how they got where they are.

3) PAY YOUR SUBS everytime i get a job offer around here its 20-25 per hour to use my truck, my plow, my insurance, and my gas, of course im gonna screw you over. its not worth getting up at 2 oclock and plowing till i go to my 14 hour day job because im only making 65-70 per night when im plowing for 8 hrs. this is not a 9-10/hr job. 

there is plenty more but these are the main ones.


----------



## tstutz (Jan 25, 2011)

Then you get the good old last minute faulties always seem to happen. Forgetting something is soo going to happen to anyone until you reach for it and its not there! or you get the employee who knows it all and wants to run the skid loader or truck when his job is clearing sidewalks. Then you get the people who come up and ask, " hey how much do you charge" simply answer well I would need to see the driveway/lot to give you an accurate price. Well when can you get here? I will be there in an hour. 

I always seem to get sick after a big storm. Body gets no sleep. Usually a cold or stomach flu. This line of work makes so much money and is so hard on the body. People dont understand that at all!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

tstutz;1211578 said:


> Then you get the people who come up and ask, " hey how much do you charge" simply answer well I would need to see the driveway/lot to give you an accurate price. Well when can you get here? I will be there in an hour.


If I had a dollar for everytime I here that! and half the people say oh I ill get back to you when you ask where they are/address


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

This has got to be the FUNNIEST post Ive seen on here. At least in top 5. I think I dribbled a little pee down my leg from laughing so hard. Actually I know I did as my sock is moist.

Anyways you forgot 1 thing. You forgot that right around the time your realizing your about to be finished soon and the tiredness is settled in to the point you cant even remember what the hell you were about to do you trip the plow so hard you have to peel your face off the windshield. After that you think for sure you broke/bent something but are too scared to get out and look. You finish up and go home. You then lay down in bed and close your eyes only to find out your still moving even though you are stationary. You cant sleep and remember its probably from smoking a pack of cigarettes to keep you awake. You fall asleep 2 hours later and dream about plowing all during sleeping. 2 hours later your phone rings and your so pissed its ringing but yet you answer. Your so tired the person on the other end cant even make out what your saying but you realize its time for touch ups so you make up some BS and tell em your on the way. You get up, take shower, start throwing up, and head out the door to start it all over wondering why the hell you ever thought this was a good idea.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

496 BB;1211645 said:


> This has got to be the FUNNIEST post Ive seen on here. At least in top 5. I think I dribbled a little pee down my leg from laughing so hard. Actually I know I did as my sock is moist.
> 
> Anyways you forgot 1 thing. You forgot that right around the time your realizing your about to be finished soon and the tiredness is settled in to the point you cant even remember what the hell you were about to do you trip the plow so hard you have to peel your face off the windshield. After that you think for sure you broke/bent something but are too scared to get out and look. You finish up and go home. You then lay down in bed and close your eyes only to find out your still moving even though you are stationary. You cant sleep and remember its probably from smoking a pack of cigarettes to keep you awake. You fall asleep 2 hours later and dream about plowing all during sleeping. 2 hours later your phone rings and your so pissed its ringing but yet you answer. Your so tired the person on the other end cant even make out what your saying but you realize its time for touch ups so you make up some BS and tell em your on the way. You get up, take shower, start throwing up, and head out the door to start it all over wondering why the hell you ever thought this was a good idea.


Ya when you get home and its like ur legs have restless legs syndrome and ur fingers are still like pushing the plow controller and stuff Or you have dreams of like smashing in to a snow pile or sliding in to a pole or something there like falling dreams but for plow guys


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;1211984 said:


> Ya when you get home and its like ur legs have restless legs syndrome and ur fingers are still like pushing the plow controller and stuff Or you have dreams of like smashing in to a snow pile or sliding in to a pole or something there like falling dreams but for plow guys


My legs are like jello after 6hrs or so, and yes I get the dreams to lol


----------



## frue (Dec 17, 2007)

shovelracer;1210543 said:


> What part of PA are you from? We have never had 20 events here. I'm very sorry that some of you took the OP as complaining. It was not intended to be that way. More a somewhat comical short story of my day. With the intention of providing entertainment off of my misery. For the record I love my job, and yes it takes its toll on me, but I still enjoy it. $3000 for a tranny, yes big deal, although it would be nice for a work truck to come with a tranny that lasts more than 100,000 miles. For the record though your number are off, which make me think you are bitterly angry at something. Everytime it snows any amount I log a minimum 30 hours from start to finish, even if the event lasts only a few hours. This doesn't count the 100 or so hours of summer prep to get ready. So it is hardly a few days of misery.
> 
> Edit: I see that you operate a small snowblower service, makes sense. Don't hate.


western PA. I wish they would make a tranny last that long too LOL! I am def not angry but I have run into a lot of people in my area that try to tell everyone "O its so bad I can think of a 100 dif ways then this to make money your crazy if you think this is it." The whole time they were doing 250'000 a year in it. I just see a double standard.

Those events include saltting events. I try to put everything into percepective tranny goes through another in one day of work woopie. still have 19 other events left. I used to let those days bother me until I realized I have one of the best jobs ever I can sit in a truck clear the way for others and get paid decent money for it! Wow how awesome is that. Then in the summer I can sit on a mower drive around the lawns and get paid for that too! Sure there are lowballers out there, management companys, and people who suck but we are fortunate to wake up and run businesses.

Nothing personal my man, just throwing it out there.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Shovelracer, this just made my day. Sounds like my last couple nights, really made me laugh. I'm gonna print it out and hang it up my desk. (Don't worry guys, it won't be where anyone could read it and get discouraged ) After losing a tire, and maybe a t-case, it sure does make me feel better knowing I'm not the only one that gets to have this much fun. 

And just so I hit both sides of this thread, I'm not complaining. I love my job, nothing like being the first ones out in bad weather, knowing we're out there to make it safer for everyone else. Solving problems, and getting through one storm at a time. Not easy, but so worth it!

Thanks again, Shovelracer!
(And 496BB, I enjoyed your addition, too. I'm in the post-storm funk right now, and I can't even get some sleep until my wife gets home from work to watch the kiddo! )


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

It's not really complaining, its shop talk. It's really neat to see that people from all over the US and Canada share the same ups and downs as me. The remarks about the Senior Living Houses, awesome, since I plow 2 of them this year, first time experiencing all of that. I love this site and this thread in particular because I don't really talk to anyone regularly about plowing, and Lord knows my girlfriend doesn't wanna hear it. So it's just nice to vent here, because my windshield is sick of hearing it.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

The OP isn't complaining.

He's telling it exactly like it is... If anything it's a GOOD thing for new guys who are thinking of doing it to read. It's all true, and it all happens. 

All you guys that want to yell about the money made and the profits yes, that's true, but it can come with a lot of headaches. Need to have some realism to go with the fairy tale part of it too.

I have nothing to add really... First event this year, my sub gets to his first property at 6am... Immediately blows a hydraulic line on his plow.

Does he carry spares? Nope. Brand new property for me that someone subbed to me(along with several others). Yeah great first impression. I wanted to scream, luckily my guy found a hose and got most everything done in time. I told him you carry enough spare hoses to replace any single hose that blows on your plow(and fluid), or you're not plowing for me. He carries them now


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mrplow247;1210946 said:


> I understand the original poster but here are some things that i see in my area that could solve alot of problems for the guys i know. these comments are not directed to the op or ANYONE on this board. just some things i have seen
> 
> 1) maintain your equipment and learn how to fix it, avoid breakdowns to the best of your ability, too many guys say "man if it just lasts one more season" dont hope and pray. fix the damn u joints, wheel bearings, brakes and tires and keep spare plow parts with you.
> 
> ...


The difference, you posted,_ "Before I go to my 14 hour a day job." _This *is* his 14 no, 30 hour a day job. You try it then give him a hard time.

You can try your best to hire the best guys to run your trucks. They still f*ck around. I don't care who they are. They have the idea in their idea that the boss is making way to much money and they are not making enough.

Even when I pay a guy $25 an hour CASH to run my trucks with my gas, my insurance, my parts when somthing breaks, at the end of the day, they still made 9 trips to the gas station to get smokes, (not fuel because the trucks have transfer tanks onboard, full of fuel so they don't have to go to the station) smoked 3 cigs with every other driver that they meet up with on their route, and went to McDonalds 5 times. I do not have a problem with people taking breaks, just keep it to a minimum while we are trying to complete our routes! This is the business they signed up for... If you don't like it, don't ask me for a job.

I love all guys that have no idea bashing this thread.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

on top of what you all said, how about people calling asking were you are after you have to drive all night on unplowed roads with 8 inches of snow, getting stuck, and not being able to see past your plow, and they dont even have to go anywere! i always tell them that we are driving on roads that THEY do want to drive on, we will get there as soon as we can, unless you need medical services, we will be there as fast as the road conditions will let us. i have one lady that calls every storm to ask if she needs to call me for me to show up= i call back and ask if i ever not plowed her out- her answer= NO, you never have not showed up! then why do you call! then theres the my tennant says! well tell your tennant to buy snow tires! i just plowed! go over there and the tennant is off the edge of the drive, look at tires, Bald! or the people that rent, and watch you with a cup of Joe from the window,your there for a half hour and then after you leave you get a call from the owner, my tennant says you didnt wait for them to move the car! It must take us 10 extra hours per storm just dealing with this stuff ! But i love what i do and take pride in it like most of the people on this site... be safe guys.....


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

just wanted to add , i had the worst two weeks, my personal plow truck broke down many times in two weeks, first time went to get a load of salt, hear a big bang in the front end, broken springs, storm was going to start in a few hours, get towed, find a shop about a hour away that has a set on the shelf, over $900- for 550 springs, go get the truck that night, drive a hour down the highway, this doesnt feel right? huh! start plowing, front wheel falls off! yeah nice!. get towed, call the shop, they said they didnt have the wheel off the truck! so now im out big, new wheel, studs, joints, sway bar links, and brake caliper and some other things- $1800.00. next storm out plowing, drive shaft lets go! wtf get towed again!-another $800. next day go out plowing and the master lets go $600 ,i had brakes but no clutch, plus around 800 for all the tows. my truck is a f350 with 80k on it. this whole time waiting for a tow all i could think about is the phone ringing saying that another truck was down! i was really stressed out bad..


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I feel your pain---Good luck stay safe


----------



## Workin 25/8 (Jan 19, 2011)

I always have buddies that complain they had to stay late after work. "I'm supposed to work 8 hours NOT 8.5 hours; it must be nice for you to have all that free time in the winter." or "It stopped snowing 2 hours ago, there is no way you can still be working?" We had about an 8 inch storm 10 days ago with 25-35 mph winds for a couple days. I did a couple of 20 hours on 2 hours off shifts. Got my "40 hours" in 2 days and put another 40 in 4 days doing curb to curbs, stacking and hauling on our apartments and tight residentials and for guys with trucks only; don't complain to me about putting in 42 hours a week. 

I stopped in to talk to my favorite apt. manager after doing curb to curbs one day. She was mad she had to answer another sites calls for the afternoon (gone for training seminar) and had to work 10hrs instead of normal 8. She tried ragging on me how nice it must be sitting in a truck or loader not having to deal with any bs. RIGHT. A month ago she watched me change a tire and fix a plow when it was -19 and blowing 25+. Sounds relaxing, right? It seems that everyones job is tougher than yours.

The hours are long and terrible and can't plan anything around them. Our blizzard last year over x-mas I had a long shift of 38 hours with no sleep and put in 140+ hours in a 7 day period. The headaches and hours suck but some some reason I just can't seem to get enough it. If only I could quit school and farming in the winter I could have some free time when it's not snowing.


----------



## tjmahl (Oct 22, 2005)

I have been doing this since I could drive 1983. I know guys, my childhood neighbor’s Dad that was plowing since I was a kid shoveling in my driveway. I have felt and deal with all you have written about and have been asked why would i still do it, especially when the storms get bad. My only thought and answer is the same thought and answer as a boxer or any fighter (don't have to boxer to be a fighter) might say. I was born to fight, I guess. The opponents is different. I just can't ever see staying home inside during a snow storm....neither could my Dad in his late seventies or my neighbor’s Dad. It’s just in You!.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

OH,

I just thought of my fravorite one:

When you know that there is a storm coming, so you take the chance to jump in bed while it is just flurring. For some reason all of your guys that have been doing this for years are on their first day of this business again. They all call and ask, "Hey, it's snowing here, when are we going out?" Same as every other time. WHEN I F*CKING CALL YOU!

Best part is that these are the same guys that after 20 hours of plowing can't understand how I can keep going. They they say, "I should have taken a nap before we went out." :angry: Really.... no sh*t huh. How about next time you try it? of course, i know you won't.

This happens *EVERY TIME *it snows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thats a double edge sword, i have been getting up at 1;30 am because thats when i get called,well ive gotten up and seen its snowing and no call.

so i go back to sleep at 3 because its hard for me, and when i get up in the am i go out and do my plowing and he calls at 10 am while i am shoveling my roof,

i was saving you for the daytime, boy was he pissed when i said my day is full. he doesn't have a problem burning my phone up at night when i plow, so a liitle heads up the night before would go along way with me. nothing like waiting on a phone that doesn't ring.

i work for myself so i am not use to being second string lol. but i like to make my money when i can.


----------

